# 420 transmission troubles



## WSW (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've recently been working on a 420 that has been completely ragged out. Water, sand, dirt you name it, and more than likely, it was in this motor. It turns out the threads for the oil plug were completely broken off as well, so I ended up splitting the cases and replaced them. This was my first time splitting the cases on a motor. Everything was going good. I put it back together. The crank and transmission were both spinning freely. I began to assemble the rest of the motor, and that's when I ran into a problem. I put the shift shaft and shifting mechanism back together and began to test it to make sure everything was working properly. It seemed to be working fine, the transmission was spinning freely, and then, bam it locked up. It's really tight and has no play at all. I figured I'll take it back apart later this week, but was wondering if any of you guys had any ideas what could cause it to lock up like this? Thanks


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

Every foot shifter I have seen has a little play in so if it doesn't than I'm assuming it is in a bind stuck in between 2 gears


----------



## WSW (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I was able to take a look at it this evening. I attached the clutch plate to the shaft going to the transmission and was able to turn it, but it had a lot of resistance like it was binding. It shifted through the gears well enough though.


----------

